#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  My Mac-mini just died !!! typical Mac POS

## Butterfly

It was in standby mode, I use the remote to turn it on, and then nothing. No light. Won't even turn on with the switch, it's completely gone. I suspect the power supply gone bad or the motherboard simply died.

I should have known better, Macs are unreliable and crappy, badly built and sold as strong. After less than 1 year, it stops functioning. Typical.

I bet the International warranty has expired last week.

----------


## Fondles



----------


## Travelmate

your stupidity for buying a Mac in the first place.  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

I fucking hate it when I am right,

and then we have Quack Quack Apple spokesperson who is going to lecture us how these are lies and macs are simply the next best thing after the invention of the wheel. Fucking wanker.

----------


## Travelmate

> I fucking hate it when I am right,


A rare event?

----------


## Butterfly

more of a generality, only for the confused mind it may seem an exception

----------


## slackula

It heard all the nasty things you've been saying about Apple and committed suicide out of depression.

----------


## Gipsy



----------


## melvbot

I'll give you 1000 baht for it.  ::doglol:: 

seriously butters, stick to Winblows. I'm sure Win 7 will suit you fine

----------


## Boon Mee

My Dell laptop wouldn't boot up Winders XP the other day so I took it to an IT Guru in Suphan City.  Said it was a virus but I've got my doubts 'bout that.  Just before that rare event (Dell giving me problems) I had a note that Norton Ghost needed attention.  I don't trust Norton one bit and don't know why I had that loaded on there.  Had been using AVG (free edition) but this kid that fixed my machine loaded NOD32 or something like that.  New antivirus to me...

----------


## slackula

> After less than 1 year, it stops functioning. Typical.  I bet the International warranty has expired last week.


If it's less than a year old why do you think the warranty will have expired?  :Confused:

----------


## baldrick

buy an ion330 HT from hongkong , get a blueray drive in it - load ubuntu and XBMC

then use the mac mini as a doorstop

----------


## Butterfly

> your stupidity for buying a Mac in the first place.


guilty,




> It heard all the nasty things you've been saying about Apple and committed suicide out of depression.


it must be the only explanation  :Razz:

----------


## Butterfly

ok so I went to the Mac shop in Thonglor, quite nice and gay (with very gay staff as expected)

Very helpful, they tested the power supply and it's functioning. According to them the "power cord" might be guilty. It seems that Apple can't ship decent power cord so might need to buy a new one for a bargain of 50 USD.

In the meantime, I saw that beautiful wireless keyboard, very stylish. Will look great for my PC, so I might buy it. Only 100 USD, but definitely worth it  :Smile:

----------


## PAG

> ok so I went to the Mac shop in Thonglor, quite nice and gay (with very gay staff as expected)
> 
> Very helpful, they tested the power supply and it's functioning. According to them the "power cord" might be guilty. It seems that Apple can't ship decent power cord so might need to buy a new one for a bargain of 50 USD.
> 
> In the meantime, I saw that beautiful wireless keyboard, very stylish. Will look great for my PC, so I might buy it. Only 100 USD, but definitely worth it


Have it, along with the wireless mouse.   Good kit.   You're obviously stressed at the moment, so perhaps could do with a short break.   Allow me to offer a potential source of relief:

Connect Guesthouse in Patong, Phuket, Thailand

----------


## StrontiumDog

It was a merciful release...the poor little thing had suffered enough...

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

Mac's are a pile of poop! *snigger*

----------


## Bung

Butters has it in for macs, check out the other threads....

Troll.

----------


## watterinja

Where are MAC's manufactured?

China?

----------


## Butterfly

China, Thailand, and some in USA.

Regardless, it's still crap.

----------


## Butterfly

ok went surfing the Apple forums, god this would be a good place to troll, full of mac tards  :Smile: 

anyway, apparently I am not the only one with this situation, and it's the logic board or the power controller that just died. Of course Apple doing what it does best, denying it's a flaw in their design. Typical.

Going to the Apple shop to confirm the motherboard simply died.

----------


## MeMock

You used a remote to turn it on? Son num nar.....

----------


## Butterfly

apparently a lot of problems with the Mac mini, more than usual (macs are notoriously unreliable)

DELL is offering a new mini, more powerful for only 300 USD, I might go for that eventually.

----------


## MeMock

serves you right for going for the cheaper option...  :Wink:

----------


## Butterfly

it wasn't cheaper, it was quite expensive for the low specs  :Razz: 

damn, owned for 450 EUROS !!! and by Apple to add insult to injury

----------


## Butterfly

ok just checked the warranty and as predicted, it expired last week  :Confused:

----------


## slackula

> Going to the Apple shop to confirm the motherboard simply died.


I thought you already went there and decided it was the power cord?

Anyway it is clearly time for you to buy your 13th Mac, but this time try to get a proper one with a keyboard, screen etc  :Wink: 

If you get one of the nice new iMacs you'll even get a snazzy wireless keyboard and the cool magic mouse thrown in with a proper Unix machine aimed at adults who like to use their computers to do stuff instead of spending half their cpu cycles scanning for activeX exploits or registry corruption issues  :Very Happy:

----------


## Butterfly

^ I am definitely done with Apple,

I knew it was a risk with the Mac mini and I was expecting it to die within 3 or 4 years as I know macs are unreliable over the long run. Damn 1 year to the day. That got to be a record of poor engineering design  :Razz: 

that kind of fuckup would never happen on a PC, no matter how shitty the brand is, and there are quite a lot from China

----------


## StrontiumDog

Weird, I've been using Mac's for over a decade and none have died. You must be cursed.

----------


## Gipsy

> I am definitely done with Apple


Is that a promise?  :Smile:

----------


## slackula

> You must be cursed.


He's French. Same difference  :Wink: 




> Is that a promise?


Heh!

----------


## melvbot

> ^ I am definitely done with Apple,


Just had a quick word with Steve and he's not all that bothered.

----------


## jizzybloke

> ok just checked the warranty and as predicted, it expired last week


High class comedy! :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> My Dell laptop wouldn't boot up Winders XP the other day so I took it to an IT Guru in Suphan City.  Said it was a virus but I've got my doubts 'bout that.  Just before that rare event (Dell giving me problems) I had a note that Norton Ghost needed attention.  I don't trust Norton one bit and don't know why I had that loaded on there.  Had been using AVG (free edition) but this kid that fixed my machine loaded NOD32 or something like that.  New antivirus to me...


Are you for real?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> 


Ditto, on the above!

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by Travelmate
> 
> your stupidity for buying a Mac in the first place.
> 
> 
> guilty


Actually, make that 'guilty, 12 times over'

That being said - being French, I wonder if you smoke (of course you would), and it's well known that computers owned by smokers tend to fail to a significantly higher degree because of all the soot being drawn into them, and corroding the components. 

I've had Mac minis in operation, without any fail, for the past 3-4 years, some even running as servers. Of course, I don't smoke and they are used in air conditioned environments.




> It seems that Apple can't ship decent power cord so might need to buy a new one for a bargain of 50 USD.


You're an idiot ... for believing them. Have you tried plugging in a new power cord at their shop to see it start up (of course you haven't).




> In the meantime, I saw that beautiful wireless keyboard, very stylish. Will look great for my PC, so I might buy it. Only 100 USD, but definitely worth it


Don't forget the Magic Mouse, for another $100.

See, he keeps getting sucked in - he's already cruising the classifieds for his Mac #13, instead of just buying a new one (the Mac mini that failed on him was a used one as well, and you know what they say about buying used - you buy someone else's problems).

----------


## britmaveric

MACS suck - pretty good door stops though.  :Smile:

----------


## kfjvkjvk

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Travelmate
> ...


Butterfly doesn't smoke.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Where are MAC's manufactured?
> 
> China?


No idea where 'Media Access Control' addresses are manufactured, I think they are being assigned by the IEEE. 

You see, 'MAC" (all caps) is an acronym, which refers to the use of the capital letters, of the first letter of each word that they are an acronym for. Hence, MAC stands for 'M'edia 'A'ccess 'C'ontrol address.

Mac, on the other hand, is an abbreviation for 'Macintosh' - it is a means of abbreviating a long word, shortening it for ease of comprehension, or creating a nick name (as in the case of the Mac).

Elementary, but I do understand it being out of the grasp of many -- then again, even Butter (an abbreviation) gets that detail right, so no one else should have an excuse.





> China, Thailand, and some in USA.
> 
> Regardless, it's still crap.


Sorry to disappoint - ALL products manufactured by Apple, Inc. are manufactured in China - nothing is manufactured in the USA (parts, like the hard drives, might have been originally manufactured in Thailand, but that is not relevant).

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> Going to the Apple shop to confirm the motherboard simply died.
> 
> 
> I thought you already went there and decided it was the power cord?


Haven't we, long ago, established that Monsieur Papillon is basically just a troll, who is venting here about his inability to control his being mesmerized by the shiny products Mr. Jobs comes up with? He's just another Apple fanboi, fawning over his Mac and the iPhone, and his only anger stems from his realization that he can't afford all of what he really wants.

...well, that, and the fact that he's really dumb, but that fishtails into the above.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> You're obviously stressed at the moment, so perhaps could do with a short break.   Allow me to offer a potential source of relief:
> 
> Connect Guesthouse in Patong, Phuket, Thailand


ROTFLOL!!!!

----------


## Butterfly

> That being said - being French, I wonder if you smoke (of course you would), and it's well known that computers owned by smokers tend to fail to a significantly higher degree because of all the soot being drawn into them, and corroding the components.
> 
> I've had Mac minis in operation, without any fail, for the past 3-4 years, some even running as servers. Of course, I don't smoke and they are used in air conditioned environments.


oh the silly excuse, always have one to justify the inferiority of the mac quality. I wonder how the majority of PCs survive all those smokers  :Razz: 

anyway you being delusional with your macs etc... I wouldn't be surprised if you kept using your mac even after they failed, just staring at that blank screen and playing with the mouse just to prove to yourself that they never failed  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> he's already cruising the classifieds for his Mac #13, instead of just buying a new one (the Mac mini that failed on him was a used one as well, and you know what they say about buying used - you buy someone else's problems).


I thought you were the one buying second hand from apple and never had anything bad to say ? oh the irony  :rofl: 

I bought mine for 632 USD  :Razz:

----------


## Butterfly

> High class comedy!


yeah, can't believe it myself. I remember telling to myself when I bought it, "I hope the little sucker is not going to die on me after 1 year"

fucking hate it when I am always right  :Razz:

----------


## kingwilly

> your stupidity for buying a Mac in the first place.





> I fucking hate it when I am right,
> 
> and then we have Quack Quack Apple spokesperson who is going to lecture us how these are lies and macs are simply the next best thing after the invention of the wheel. Fucking wanker.



som nam nah! 

 ::doglol::

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Butterfly doesn't smoke.


I'm sure he does. Or used to anyway.

Or did you mean cigarettes and not ladyboy cock?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by kfjvkjvk
> 
> Butterfly doesn't smoke.
> 
> 
> I'm sure he does. Or used to anyway.
> 
> Or did you mean cigarettes and not ladyboy cock?


ROTFLOL!

----------


## Butterfly

^^ I never told your secret when you barfined that ladyboy in CM, but now I won't bother  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> ROTFLOL!


I am sure in your experience of sex tourism you came across a few in your bed,

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I never told your secret when you barfined that ladyboy in CM, but now I won't bother


Poor effort. F-

----------


## Butterfly

ok so it's official, the main board is fried, gone, I was expecting this, damn

apparently pushing the power button while pluging the power cord can damage your logic board for Mac mini. Of course for some Mac Mini, you need to do exactly that to reset the power switch.

I mean how stupid is that ? one set of mac mini, it reset the machine, another set of Mac mini, it kills your mother board  :Confused:

----------


## Travelmate

should have the Mac on! Why switch it off??

----------


## Butterfly

I didn't, it just switched off by itself, died. Apparently I am not the first. It's a design flaw,

----------


## PAG

> ok so it's official, the main board is fried, gone, I was expecting this, damn
> 
> apparently pushing the power button while pluging the power cord can damage your logic board for Mac mini. Of course for some Mac Mini, you need to do exactly that to reset the power switch.
> 
> I mean how stupid is that ? one set of mac mini, it reset the machine, another set of Mac mini, it kills your mother board


At this stage, I have to seriously question how you use your machines, and what is it that causes this succession of problems you seem to have with Mac's.   I think most genuine posters can accept that, particularly with computers or other tech type devices, things can and do go wrong.   However, to blanket rubbish products that (seemingly) the overwhelming majority of people have no grief with and enjoy their quality causes sincere doubt in my mind about your motives.

I'm beginning to suspect you once applied for work related to Apple, and they turned you down.   

Either that or Steve Jobs stole your LB!   :mid:

----------


## Butterfly

> I'm beginning to suspect you once applied for work related to Apple, and they turned you down.


yes I used to work for Apple, loved it, great company culture. These were fun days  :Smile: 

again you are misguided or simply another mac fool. The mac was sitting there, doing nothing and it's just gone. Again, this is not an exception, it happens to many. See the Apple forums.

You need to take your brain out of your ass and investigate as you might get a nasty surprise if you buy anything from Apple. When I bought mine, I had no illusion, and I am hardly surprised it happened.

Can't wait for your thread on your mac crashing  :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

Regardless.
I will probably buy the iMac for myself as a Xmas pressie.  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

^ yes please do, we will soon have another thread about the "quality" merit of the mac  :Smile:

----------


## slackula

> yes I used to work for Apple


a) Presumably not in a "Genius" bar!
b) Who knew Apple used French cleaning staff?
c) In the quality control department?

*badoom tish*

Take yer pick folks! 

I'll be here all week, try the veal and don't forget to tip your waitress!  :Smile:

----------


## slackula

> I will probably buy the iMac for myself as a Xmas pressie.


I am strongly considering abandoning my Atheist beliefs for a few hours one morning so I can do the same!  :Smile:

----------


## melvbot

> apparently pushing the power button while pluging the power cord can damage your logic board for Mac mini. Of course for some Mac Mini, you need to do exactly that to reset the power switch.
> 
> I mean how stupid is that ? one set of mac mini, it reset the machine, another set of Mac mini, it kills your mother board





> I didn't, it just switched off by itself, died. Apparently I am not the first. It's a design flaw,





> The mac was sitting there, doing nothing and it's just gone.


So it just died or your fried it by pushing the power button whilst plugging in the cord?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by Travelmate
> 
> I will probably buy the iMac for myself as a Xmas pressie.
> 
> 
> I am strongly considering abandoning my Atheist beliefs for a few hours one morning so I can do the same!


Christmas has something to do with religion? Since when?

Nice one about giving away Butterfly's former staff position with Apple - no wonder he's bitter... :-)

Seriously, this guy writes his own material - you couldn't make his stuff up.

----------


## PAG

> Originally Posted by PAG
> 
> I'm beginning to suspect you once applied for work related to Apple, and they turned you down.
> 
> 
> yes I used to work for Apple, loved it, great company culture. These were fun days 
> 
> again you are misguided or simply another mac fool. The mac was sitting there, doing nothing and it's just gone. Again, this is not an exception, it happens to many. See the Apple forums.
> 
> ...


OK, I think all understand the origin of your bitterness now.   I already have loads of things from Apple, and never an issue apart from some rare software glitches which were easily resolved, and certainly not of the same ilk and cause of grief that I endured with Windows powered (company) laptops that I've had, in particular, Lenova and Dell.

----------


## Butterfly

> So it just died or your fried it by pushing the power button whilst plugging in the cord?


no it died, then I tried to revive it, it didn't start, used different power combination but it didn't start. Then from the forums I learn that certain power switch combination is needed to reset the SMU, except for certain series that same power switch combination would destroy the board. Of course no mention of that on the official Apple technical support. You can't make that shit up, only Apple could get away with this !!! so not sure what actions killed it for sure. Regardless, it's definitely on Apple end.




> Nice one about giving away Butterfly's former staff position with Apple - no wonder he's bitter... :-)


Still working at that Apple Call center ? would you like fries with that ?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> OK, I think all understand the origin of your bitterness now.


I think we all do, now...




> I already have loads of things from Apple, and never an issue apart from some rare software glitches which were easily resolved, and certainly not of the same ilk and cause of grief that I endured with Windows powered (company) laptops that I've had, in particular, Lenova and Dell.


This seems to be the prevalent experience of those who actually have made the switch, and use Apple products -- unlike the folks who constantly will tell you how 'terrible' Apple products are, without ever having used any themselves -- odd, eh?

----------


## slackula

> This seems to be the prevalent experience of those who actually have made the switch, and use Apple products


Yup.




> would you like fries with that ?


By Jove I think he's got it!

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> would you like fries with that ?
> 
> 
> By Jove I think he's got it!


Agreed - I like his delivery, almost as if he's a natural for fast food service - and it would certainly explain his girth.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> and it would certainly explain his girth.


I'm the fat one. B'fly's the chicks with dicks lover, remember.

----------


## slackula

> chicks with dicks


I never understood that phrase. "Dudes with tits" is more accurate imho.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> chicks with dicks
> 
> 
> I never understood that phrase. "Dudes with tits" is more accurate imho.


Strangely, I've not put too much thought into the matter...

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> chicks with dicks
> 
> 
> I never understood that phrase. "Dudes with tits" is more accurate imho.


"Something to stay away from" is far more accurate. I don't care what it is, I want nothing to do with it.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I'm the fat one. B'fly's the chicks with dicks lover, remember.


My mistake -- I keep making assumptions based on his unfortunate ceiling trap mishap.

----------


## Butterfly

Quack Quack is a mac sex tourist, and a poseur

----------


## DaffyDuck

^ Wow, THAT is the best he can do? The equivalent of "Your Mama is ugly, and you are too".

I'm astounded - this guy's desperate pleas for attention are even more desperate than Scampy's - and Scampy at least *tries* to do something, once in a while, to better himself.

Seriously, does anyone know anything Butterfly has ever done that might have been worthwhile? Ever?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> ^^ Wow, THAT is the best he can do?


You're pointing at your own post, Einstein.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Butterfly

> ^^ Wow, THAT is the best he can do? The equivalent of "Your Mama is ugly, and you are too".


and he can't quote,

----------


## Butterfly

ok the Apple shop just got back the mac mini fixed, took them 5 days, quite impressive

lucky as the warranty was going to expire soon, they recommend I buy apple care, guess I will since those things are so fragile and it could happen again

while at the shop, I saw that beautiful wireless keyboard. It was so gay and nice that I bought it. Very convenient. But a bit expensive.

----------


## mooncake

This reminds me that I have to be careful with my neon-green Dell lap too.  Bought it 18 mos ago, and now it’s giving a warning that my internal battery is at the end of its useful life. So now I have to use a power cord every times.  Inconvenience really, but I am not going to spend another $200 for the battery, when my lap only costed me less than $500!
I will just have to keep backing up my files, until it goes KAPUT on me someday….sigh

----------


## Butterfly

you can buy "generic" battery for 3,000 THB here

----------


## DaffyDuck

> ...lucky as the warranty was going to expire soon


I thought you said the warranty had already expired the week before? Now it hasn't! Now it has. Now it hasn't.... where BF's lies stop, nobody knows.

See, you make it so easy, because you don't even keep track of your own lies.




> ...they recommend I buy apple care


A good recommendation, especially for the Mac mini, since AppleCare for it is so inexpensive, and it will give you an additional 2 years of warranty coverage. 

The regular Mac mini AppleCare plan retails for $149 (in the US). I have a few in stock for clients, and I usually sell it for $65 (US) for my clients. Not to you, though.




> ...while at the shop, I saw that beautiful wireless keyboard. It was so gay and nice that I bought it. Very convenient. But a bit expensive.


You probably overpaid, as in all things you buy -- it's $70 over here, retail, which is inexpensive for what you are getting.

By the way, I thank you for contributing to the value of my Apple stock.

----------


## Butterfly

> I thought you said the warranty had already expired the week before? Now it hasn't! Now it has. Now it hasn't.... where BF's lies stop, nobody knows.


tard, it's because on the invoice it had the US date system, instead of the European, hence I thought it was early Nov, instead of Dec




> The regular Mac mini AppleCare plan retails for $149 (in the US). I have a few in stock for clients, and I usually sell it for $65 (US) for my clients. Not to you, though.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  right, since Apple price are mostly fixed I doubt you could do that even if you are an authorized Apple Retailer, it would be a violation of your reseller agreement. 65 USD that's for an iPOD. Thanks for playing, tard  :Smile: 




> You probably overpaid, as in all things you buy -- it's $70 over here, retail, which is inexpensive for what you are getting.


oh yeah, I paid mine here in Thailand, 73 USD, what a ripoff  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I don't buy refurbish like you do, tard




> By the way, I thank you for contributing to the value of my Apple stock.


I am also a proud Apple shareholder, so fuck off.

----------


## Wallalai

> right, since Apple price are mostly fixed I doubt you could do that even if you are an authorized Apple Retailer,


Wrong, absolutely wrong. The prices are fixed by Apple, but you'll find that you pay less in Switzerland than in France for the same Apple Care. And even less in USA or Thailand.
You can even give Apple Care for free to your clients as long as you paid for it and it's a valid license.

Just compare the prices on the Apple web site.

MacBook Pro Apple Care:

USA = 249$
Thailand = 263,7$ (8900 bahts)
Switzerland = 346,9$ (349 CHF)
France = 373,1$ (249€)

----------


## Butterfly

they are fixed by country, and for most items they are equivalents

but between EURO and USD, yes, those cheating bastards tend to overprice in EUROS

in SGD, it was equivalent with USD (within 10%), same with THB

AppleCare seems to be a major exception, it's service, no wonder though. Basically 149 EUROS vs 149 USD, in SGD it's about 239 SGD

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I am also a proud Apple shareholder, so fuck off.


You're just digging yourself a bigger hole.

"I hate everything about Apple, but I buy everything from them, all the time, and I even own their stock"

Actually, just like about most things, I believe you are lying about your stock ownership as well -- you're just saying that because you want to be as cool as I am, admit it!





> right, since Apple price are mostly fixed I doubt you could do that even if you are an authorized Apple Retailer, it would be a violation of your reseller agreement. 65 USD that's for an iPOD. Thanks for playing, tard


a) I'm not an authorized Apple reseller, so I can do whatever I want with the pricing of anything I provide my clients.
b) *retail* prices are fixed, but anyone will tell you that the *retail* price is not the same as the  *wholesale* price - Apple sells their products to authorized resellers for less than *retail* price. Basic economics.
c) I buy AppleCare kits at less than Apple's wholesale price.
d) iPod AppleCare goes for $59
e) iPod is spelled this way, not 'iPOD'

Does it hurt to get serial-0wned?

----------


## Butterfly

> USA = 249$
> Thailand = 263,7$ (8900 bahts)
> Switzerland = 346,9$ (349 CHF)
> France = 373,1$ (249€)


not for Mac-mini though, it's much cheaper

----------


## Butterfly

> a) I'm not an authorized Apple reseller, so I can do whatever I want with the pricing of anything I provide my clients.


grey market, nice ? I doubt the macs you sell are covered by warranty, as you know Apple doesn't accept grey market macs in their program

likewise, I bet your Apple Care products are invalid

----------


## Butterfly

> you want to be as cool as I am, admit it!


oh yeah, you are so cool  :rofl: 

speak of delusion of grandeur,

----------


## slackula

> as you know Apple doesn't accept grey market macs in their program


I bought a MacBook in Carrefour of all places. The had two and only two in a glass case.

We got it home and found out the warranty had expired because somebody had registered it online over a year before. Via Apple's website we got a US fax number and sent them a fax of the receipt and two days later got a nice email informing us that they would give a year's warranty from the date on our receipt.

I am pretty sure it was a grey market machine because I have never seen any other Macs in Carrefour but Apple definitely supported it.

Edit:

My wife has an iPhone that was bought here unlocked and brought in from Italy buy a small shop in the bottom of BigC. That has a warranty from Apple too, a year from the first date that we hooked it up to iTunes I think.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> grey market, nice ?


Nope.




> I doubt the macs you sell are covered by warranty, as you know Apple doesn't accept grey market macs in their program


I don't sell any Macs. Where did I say I sold Macs? Could you provide exact references where I made that claim?

As for grey market Macs being covered -- I believe Slackula covered that part. In fact, yes they do - Apple's warranty is global, and as long as you have a receipt to prove your purchase, Apple will start their warranty from the date of purchase. It's quite straightforward, and Apple has no reason to deny grey market machines.

Again, the policy you are referring to dates back to 1996, over 12 years ago, but was done away with in 1998. Once again, all you are doing is that you are hopelessly out of touch with the modern world (or, anything that has happened in the past 10 years).





> likewise, I bet your Apple Care products are invalid


You just keep telling yourself that, mon petit papillon.

----------


## Wallalai

> Originally Posted by Wallalai
> 
> USA = 249$
> Thailand = 263,7$ (8900 bahts)
> Switzerland = 346,9$ (349 CHF)
> France = 373,1$ (249)
> 
> 
> not for Mac-mini though, it's much cheaper


I'v written: MacBook Pro Apple Care. Read the post first.

----------


## Butterfly

This is the mac-mini thread in case you didn't notice, why would you post the AppleCare pricing for a MacBook Pro ?  :Confused: 

a bit slow for a mac user,

----------


## Butterfly

> Again, the policy you are referring to dates back to 1996, over 12 years ago, but was done away with in 1998. Once again, all you are doing is that you are hopelessly out of touch with the modern world (or, anything that has happened in the past 10 years).


ok so they changed their gray market policy, unlike you, I am not following every single little details on Steve Jobs life. Speaking of being out of touch, you live and breath Apple all the way up to your arse.

----------


## slackula

> you are hopelessly out of touch with the modern world


Well, that _would_ explain his XP fetish!

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> you are hopelessly out of touch with the modern world
> 
> 
> Well, that _would_ explain his XP fetish!


Don't it... ;-)




> ok so they changed their gray market policy


...just a minor detail, I agree, which is only completely invalidating your argument -- just as all of your arguments are invalidated quickly with less than 30 seconds of Googling, or current testimonials from Apple users.




> unlike you, I am not following every single little details on Steve Jobs life. Speaking of being out of touch, you live and breath Apple all the way up to your arse.


Unlike you, I actually work ... not only that, but I also work in this field, with this company, and have managed to turn a pleasurable hobby into a very lucrative lifestyle and revenue stream -- by helping people succeed by providing them the right tools, and with actual information, not unsupported opinion and rants. You should try it sometimes - beats living from the hand to the mouth.

----------


## DaffyDuck

As for Mac OS X being a 'POS', well, Langford and Snitch might disagree:

Snitch & Langford - Apocalyse 7 on Vimeo

----------


## Butterfly

> Unlike you, I actually work ... not only that, but I also work in this field, with this company, and have managed to turn a pleasurable hobby into a very lucrative lifestyle and revenue stream -- by helping people succeed by providing them the right tools, and with actual information, not unsupported opinion and rants. You should try it sometimes - beats living from the hand to the mouth.


you are delusional, you live in your mom basement and setup servers in the server room for a big company that doesn't even know you exist !!!

----------


## kfjvkjvk



----------


## DaffyDuck

> you are delusional, you live in your mom basement and setup servers in the server room for a big company that doesn't even know you exist !!!


Wow!  Just...... wow!!!

You better hope the BiB never see you dropping the acid, which you must obviously be ingesting high quantities of.

You are high as a kite.

----------


## Bung

> you are delusional, you live in your mom basement and setup servers in the server room for a big company that doesn't even know you exist !!!


He's really lost the plot now  :smiley laughing:

----------


## slackula

> He's really lost the plot now


That was a fun weekend of BF p0wnage. I am sure there will be more opportunities for entertainment when he gets his Mini back, all fixed nicely under warranty but it has been reformatted and he didn't back anything up...

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> you are delusional, you live in your mom basement and setup servers in the server room for a big company that doesn't even know you exist !!!
> 
> 
> He's really lost the plot now


That was ever in question?

----------

